# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  αποκωδικοποιητης  digea

## αντωνης147

παιδια καλησπερα. στο χωριο μου οπου βρισκεται η μανουλα μου , προσφατα αυτα τα λαμογια που εχουν τη  digea εκοψαν το σημα των καναλιων εκει με αποτελεσμα να πρεπει να αγορασω τωρα αυτες τις βλακειες για να μπορει η μανα μου να βλεπει.εχω 2 τηλεορασεις : 1 παλια και μια πιο καινουργια αλλα δεν εχει mpeg4 . υπαρχει τροπος να συνδεσω και τις 2 με εναν αποκωδικοποιητη? 
οποιος γνωριζει ας με βοηθησει..

----------


## ezizu

Υπάρχει τρόπος,αλλά θα παίζουν και οι δύο τηλεοράσεις το ίδιο κανάλι.Εκτός αυτού πιο πολύ θα είναι το κόστος και η φασαρία να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο, από το να πάρεις και δεύτερο αποκωδικοποιητή(εφόσον έχουν ήδη εγκατεστημένο καλώδιο κεραίας και οι δύο τηλεοράσεις).Η τιμή των αποκωδικοποιητών mpeg4 ξεκινάνε από περίπου 25ευρώ,οπότε δεν συμφέρει. Δες στο skroutz ή στο παρακάτω link:
http://www.cityshop.gr/index.php?tar...oduct_id=33517

----------


## thanasis 1

Υπαρχει αποκωδικοποιητης mpeg4 στον οποιο να μπορω να συνδεσω δυο τηλεωρασεις αλλα να μην βλεπω και στις δυο το ιδιο προγραμμα??Να μπορω να αλλαζω ξεχωριστα καναλι.Λογικα δεν θα υπαρχει και θα πρεπει να παρω δυο αποκωδικοποιητες.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Υπαρχει αποκωδικοποιητης mpeg4 στον οποιο να μπορω να συνδεσω δυο τηλεωρασεις αλλα να μην βλεπω και στις δυο το ιδιο προγραμμα??Να μπορω να αλλαζω ξεχωριστα καναλι.Λογικα δεν θα υπαρχει και θα πρεπει να παρω δυο αποκωδικοποιητες.



Το  απάντησες  μόνος  σου  το  ερώτημα

----------


## p.gabr

νεα ερωτηση





Εχω μια samsung marsh 2009     LS19CFEKF/EN 
http://www.samsung.com/gr/consumer/p...s/LS19CFEKF/EN

παιρνει αυτο το ιντρφεις;;
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.807310
στα χαρακτηριστικα του δεν την αναφερει ,ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ;

τι να κανω;

----------


## hlsat

> νεα ερωτηση
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εχω μια samsung marsh 2009     LS19CFEKF/EN 
> http://www.samsung.com/gr/consumer/p...s/LS19CFEKF/EN
> 
> ...



Παρε αποδικωποιητη να ησυχασης

----------


## vasilllis

δες την λιστα και αν ειναι συμβατη παρε την.

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω παιδια

Στην λιστα δεν αναφερεται για αυτο ρωτησα

Τωρα αυτη ειναι και μονιτορ και μπορει να μην την συμπεριλαμβανουν

Θα παω να ρωτησω στο e shop ειναι κοντα μου

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Ευχαριστω παιδια
> 
> Στην λιστα δεν αναφερεται για αυτο ρωτησα
> 
> Τωρα αυτη ειναι και μονιτορ και μπορει να μην την συμπεριλαμβανουν
> 
> Θα παω να ρωτησω στο e shop ειναι κοντα μου




Πολλες φορες ενω υποτηθετε οτι τα Νεοτιον ειναι συμβατα με τα χχχ μοντελα δεν παιζουν ή δυσλειτουργουν,το καλητερο θα ειναι να το παρεις και να το δοκιμασης ή να παρεις ενα δεκτη εξωτερικο να εισαι ενταξει 100%..

----------


## vasilllis

> Πολλες φορες ενω υποτηθετε οτι τα Νεοτιον ειναι συμβατα με τα χχχ μοντελα δεν παιζουν ή δυσλειτουργουν,το καλητερο θα ειναι να το παρεις και να το δοκιμασης ή να παρεις ενα δεκτη εξωτερικο να εισαι ενταξει 100%..



συμφωνω.
αν μπορεις σε συννενοηση με το μαγαζι οτι θα την πας πισω.

----------


## p.gabr

0678656.jpg
Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας
αγορασα απο τοπικο καταστημα το crypto redι 170........   42 ευρο

----------


## ggr

> Πολλες φορες ενω υποτηθετε οτι τα Νεοτιον ειναι συμβατα με τα χχχ μοντελα δεν παιζουν ή δυσλειτουργουν,το καλητερο θα ειναι να το παρεις και να το δοκιμασης ή να παρεις ενα δεκτη εξωτερικο να εισαι ενταξει 100%..



Μερικες φορες ειναι μεν συμβατα αλλα απαιτειται παραλληλα και αναβαθμιση της τηλεορασης, χθες πχ εβαλα μια καρτα σε μια LG 19" ανοιξαν τα καναλια αλλα εμφανιζοταν ενα παραθυρο "HD" που αλλαζε συνεχεια θεση. Πηγα στο site της LG κατεβασα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση , την περασα σε ενα φλασακι και απο κει στην τηλεοραση, και αυτο ηταν! παιζει μια χαρα. Βεβαια ειχα την δυνατοτητα να επιστρεψω την καρτα αν δεν μου εκανε και να παρω τα χρηματα μου πισω, οποτε αν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα αξιζει να το δοκιμασει καποιος.

----------


## vasilllis

> Μερικες φορες ειναι μεν συμβατα αλλα απαιτειται παραλληλα και αναβαθμιση της τηλεορασης, χθες πχ εβαλα μια καρτα σε μια LG 19" ανοιξαν τα καναλια αλλα εμφανιζοταν ενα παραθυρο "HD" που αλλαζε συνεχεια θεση. Πηγα στο site της LG κατεβασα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση , την περασα σε ενα φλασακι και απο κει στην τηλεοραση, και αυτο ηταν! παιζει μια χαρα. Βεβαια ειχα την δυνατοτητα να επιστρεψω την καρτα αν δεν μου εκανε και να παρω τα χρηματα μου πισω, οποτε αν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα αξιζει να το δοκιμασει καποιος.



ποσα gb ηταν το φλασακι? ενω εχω κανει μια αναβαθμιση εχει βγει ακομα μια.Προσπαθησα με ενα 8ρι και δεν την κανει.πιστευω οτι φταιει το μεγεθος.
<επισης teletext ειχε αυτη η τηλεοαρση?

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Μερικες φορες ειναι μεν συμβατα αλλα απαιτειται παραλληλα και αναβαθμιση της τηλεορασης, χθες πχ εβαλα μια καρτα σε μια LG 19" ανοιξαν τα καναλια αλλα εμφανιζοταν ενα παραθυρο "HD" που αλλαζε συνεχεια θεση. Πηγα στο site της LG κατεβασα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση , την περασα σε ενα φλασακι και απο κει στην τηλεοραση, και αυτο ηταν! παιζει μια χαρα. Βεβαια ειχα την δυνατοτητα να επιστρεψω την καρτα αν δεν μου εκανε και να παρω τα χρηματα μου πισω, οποτε αν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα αξιζει να το δοκιμασει καποιος.



Φυσικα και ειναι καλητερο απο τη στιγμη που εχει δυνατοτητα ο δεκτης να παιρνει Module,μονο και μονο που δεν εχει δευτερο remote control φτανει.

----------


## picdev

το module δεν παίζει hd κανάλια, ψέματα ειναι ?

----------


## picdev

> ποσα gb ηταν το φλασακι? ενω εχω κανει μια αναβαθμιση εχει βγει ακομα μια.Προσπαθησα με ενα 8ρι και δεν την κανει.πιστευω οτι φταιει το μεγεθος.
> <επισης teletext ειχε αυτη η τηλεοαρση?



λες να θέλει 8gb update ? :Tongue2:  τα windows είναι 4gb , ούτε σκληρό δίσκο να είχε η tv για να το χωρέσει  :Tongue: ,
λογικά δεν το είχες διαμορφώσει σε FAT32 , *RTFM* ,με λίγα λογια διάβασε τις οδηγίες

----------


## vasilllis

> το module δεν παίζει hd κανάλια, ψέματα ειναι ?



σε εμενα παντως δεν παιζει.lg32-3000.
δεν εχω και teletext.

----------


## picdev

ετσι μου είπαν στο μαγαζί οτι δεν υπάρχει κάρτα που να παίζει, και αφού η tv έχει hdmi πήρα εξωτερικούς για κάποιον που μου ζήτησε με 33ε απο eshop , και παίζει και ταινίες mkv με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους ,

----------


## Hulk

> Ευχαριστω παιδια
> 
> Στην λιστα δεν αναφερεται για αυτο ρωτησα
> 
> Τωρα αυτη ειναι και μονιτορ και μπορει να μην την συμπεριλαμβανουν
> 
> Θα παω να ρωτησω στο e shop ειναι κοντα μου



Εχω παρει κι'εγω Παναγιωτη τετοια καρτα της NEOTION και επαιξε στη δικη μου που ειναι TOSHIBA, οποτε μπορει να παιξει.
Το προβλημα ειναι ομως οτι δεν ειναι συγχρονισμενος ο ηχος με την εικονα, εχει μια καθυστερηση και ειναι λιγο σπαστικο... :Angry: 

Αν θες πριν το αγορασεις να ερθω με την δικη μου καρτα να το δοκιμασουμε και να δεις αν δουλεψει.

----------

p.gabr (23-07-12)

----------


## ggr

> ποσα gb ηταν το φλασακι? ενω εχω κανει μια αναβαθμιση εχει βγει ακομα μια.Προσπαθησα με ενα 8ρι και δεν την κανει.πιστευω οτι φταιει το μεγεθος.
> <επισης teletext ειχε αυτη η τηλεοαρση?



.

8 GB ηταν, για το teletext δεν το κοιταξα.

----------


## vasilllis

> λες να θέλει 8gb update ? τα windows είναι 4gb , ούτε σκληρό δίσκο να είχε η tv για να το χωρέσει ,
> λογικά δεν το είχες διαμορφώσει σε FAT32 , *RTFM* ,με λίγα λογια διάβασε τις οδηγίες



καλημερα

οχι βεβαια,απλα το μονο διαθεσιμο που εχω ειναι 8αρι,φορμαρισμενο σε fat και ομως δεν το διαβαζει.
Απλα, ρωτησα γιατι κατι δεν παιζει σε fat και μεγεθη πανω απο 4gb για αυτο ρωταω.

----------

